

Miranda NG Project to Get the “Wild Pointers” Award (Part 1) - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0291/

======
AndreyKarpov
Continue: Miranda NG Project to Get the "Wild Pointers" Award (Part 2)
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0292/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0292/)

